# Survivor 20: Heroes vs Villains



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, I know you don't see Survivor anymore and how much you think it sucks and blah blah blah. You don't have to repeat that in every single Survivor thread. Just get off my thread. This is for those who still follow the show.

Okay, with that out of the way, I think this season's 2-hour premiere is one of the best with little doubt. I don't know more than half of the contestants but things are already starting to look pretty interesting for me.

1. So glad to have Colby, Rupert, Boston Rob, and of course Russell H. back again.
2. Jerri x Coach - It was funny to see everyone teasing them about it. Russell: "Go for it" got me. xD Well, let's hope things work out well for them and we may have another Rob and Amber by the end of this season. 
3. Rob vs. Russell - put two of the most intelligent, cunning, manipulative, and egoistic persons to have ever played the game in the same tribe, and you can automatically expect exciting drama and competition lying ahead. They are going to duel it out to decide who's the greatest strategic player ever and I'm gonna put my money on Russell.
4. Sugar's futile attempt at seducing Colby has to be one of the most hilarious _Survivor_ moments. 
5. Preview: BOSTON ROB, PLEASE DON'T DIE!!!1111


----------



## pajamas (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad to see Russel is back on this season. He totaly deserved the money.

Tyson is fucking hilarious  I'd be annoyed if i was there with him but some of the shit he says and does is so funny.

Rupert, fuck man you broke your toe. Better not get kicked off because of that.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm surprised Russell hasn't started looking for the hidden immunity idol yet. Maybe he will in the next episode.

I hope Boston Rob is ok. It would suck if he gets taken out of the game because of medical reason.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I'm surprised Russell hasn't started looking for the hidden immunity idol yet. Maybe he will in the next episode.
> 
> I hope Boston Rob is ok. It would suck if he gets taken out of the game because of medical reason.



He might have already been looking for it, they just didn't show it. Ya never know.

Yeah that would suck, he's a great player.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Feb 15, 2010)

Russell is awesome, though I hope he's not at too much of a disadvantage because of the fact that he's fresh in everyone's memory.

I'm a big fan of Tom on the heroes side, he was probably the best "hero" ever to play the game because of his season.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 15, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> Russell is awesome, though I hope he's not at too much of a disadvantage because of the fact that he's fresh in everyone's memory.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tom on the heroes side, he was probably the best "hero" ever to play the game because of his season.



Actually, none of the other players have seen Russell play.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Feb 15, 2010)

pajamas said:


> Actually, none of the other players have seen Russell play.



None of the other players watched Survivor 19?


----------



## pajamas (Feb 15, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> None of the other players watched Survivor 19?



They started shooting Survivor 20 before 19 was out.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought the finale episode was live?

*checks wikipedia* Wait, the entire filming was over before Survivor 19 finished airing?  Damn...

That makes me feel better for Russell though, good to know.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoying this season the most out of any other seasons so far. The only thing I would of changed would be to add Richard Hatch and Corrine to the villains, but they couldn't make it. I am personally rooting for Rupert, Coach, or Russell H, those are my favorites for this season.

Here is something interesting though. Possible major spoiler list for this season. It's right so far with the first person who got voted off.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*List of who gets voted off in order might be major spoilers!*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sugar, Stephenie LaGrossa,


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Randy Bailey, Cirie Fields, Tom Westman, 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyson Apostol, James Clement, Rob Mariano, 



*Spoiler*: __ 



(jury begins), Benjamin “Coach” Wade, Courtney Yates, J.T. Thomas, 


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Amanda Kimmel, Candice Woodcock, Danielle DiLorenzo,


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rupert Boneham, Colby Donaldson, Jerri Manthey.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Final three are reported to include Russell, Sandra, and Parvatti.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2010)

Whether Russell likes it or not, Rob is the de facto leader of the Villains right now. He has put his charm to work early in the game and his fans list is apparently growing by the day. It's good to see Russell finally meets a rival of his calibre.

On the other side, the Heroes are just down right boring. Especially in contrast to the Villains who have more colourful and stronger characters in general. The Heroes are being too gentleman. I didn't symphatise for them at all for losing two in a row.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 19, 2010)

James is looking to me like maybe he should be on the villains side. I loled when he told several people to "shut yo mouth" during this episode. They will need to keep James though if they plan to compete with the villains.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 19, 2010)

And the villains win again. fuck yeaaah.

They haven't showed Russel do anything so far. And when Rob couldn't hold the water I thought he was gone for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2010)

Great episode! I almost screamed at the end. JT made the right move, tribe-wise. 

And lol Russell. Caught with his pants down. Can't wait to see how he is going to dig himself out of this one. If he gets eliminated before the merge, I'm going to be very disappointed and probably mad.


----------



## Morwain (Mar 12, 2010)

....Wait there are people who actually like Russell....sorry I just hate him...I understand that is just a matter of opinion. On another topic, I'm so glad that Tom is gone he was annoying, I'm glad they chose to keep James. I can't wait to see how the Boston Rob vs. Russell plot progresses I think that It'll be interesting


----------



## Mr Serenity (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm glad Tom is gone too he seemed like a boring Captain America type personality to me. Too bland to me to be entertaining. That's why I like watching Russell and Coach though, they're very entertaining to watch, too bad they are so bad socially. It would be a blast if one of them actually won.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2010)

Morwain said:


> ....Wait there are people who actually like Russell....



I'm pretty sure Russell is one of the most popular contestants ever. He's born for the show. Like him or not, I think you'll have to admit that he makes Survivor much more interesting to watch.

If there's anyone who can outsmart and dethrone Boston Rob in the Villains tribe, it's Russell Hantz I think.

@Serenity: Your spoiler is real. 

But I only opened the first 3 tags.


----------



## Morwain (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know about how smart Russell is, sure he knows he needs the immunity idol to survive and he needs a strong second (parvati) but, he has made enemies way to fast and has assumed that his whole tribe is far stupider than he. He played with a bunch of morons his season and i won't say he wasn't good there he was horrible and hateful and as much as i hate to admit it the smartest player of his season except maybe natalie in the final tribal who used Russell's general unlikablity to win. That's another thing Russell doesn't realize, you can have as many idols and stick around as long as you like, but if no one likes you the odds are you are not going to win, the game is far more emotion-based at the end rather than logic based. I think Russell needs to grow up and not be so nasty and full of himself, gain some likability and then maybe i'll agree about his overall greatness as a player. This is not to say the other villians aren't horrible as well, each of them and many of the heroes are just horrible and not people I wanted to ever see again. It's just I'm still fresh off hating Russell and this season has not improved my view of him, just made me hate him more.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2010)

W-O-W

Probably the craziest tribal council ever in Survivor history. 

Tyson practically voted himself out. xD 

Of course, Russell's talk to him prior to the tribal council seems to be what changed his mind, but keep in mind that Russell didn't know Rob asked Tyson to vote for him, so luck played a major part in saving Russell's ass. Had Rob asked Tyson to vote for Parvati in the first place and someone else to vote for Russell, Russell would have been gone by now. But then, to win Survivor, luck is just as important as strategy, if not more important.

Also, did you guys see Rob's expression when the votes were read? It was simply priceless.  No hard feelings, Rob. I still luv ya.

Although I'm supporting the Villains tribe, I can't wait to see them go to the next tribal council.  If Russell can get Coach to his side, it'd be 4 vs 4. The game is on, baby!

On the Heroes' tribal council, I am surprised they voted James off, but I'm also glad Colby is still in the game. Maybe we will finally get to see the good old dominant Colby back next week.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Mar 25, 2010)

This episode showed how much of a pro Russell really is. It doesn't matter if you don't like the guy, his skill in this game when it comes to finding idols and manipulating people is worth respect lol. If he makes it to the end again and he doesn't win it that will be sad indeed because he does deserve the million.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 25, 2010)

Now this episode was worth the wait. 

I don't like Rob at all, so I was quite satisfied seeing him get served after all of that "you're playing with the big boys now" garbage. Go go Russell 

Also, I'm really glad Colby is still around.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> This episode showed how much of a pro Russell really is. It doesn't matter if you don't like the guy, his skill in this game when it comes to finding idols and manipulating people is worth respect lol. If he makes it to the end again and he doesn't win it that will be sad indeed because he does deserve the million.



Yeah, he's certainly a pro Survivor, if there is such a thing. 

I don't think he cares much about the money though. But if he can make it all the way to the final again, he definitely deserves the title of sole Survivor more than anyone else.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2010)

Hate to see Boston Rob go before the merge.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 3, 2010)

Agreed, Rob in the merge would have been fun to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2010)

xoxo J.T.  Best move ever! None can touch it.  

Guess Russell was right when he called himself a magnet to hidden immunity idol last season.  

Now I get why Russell was so upset in the reunion. Because he knew he wasn't going to win in this season even if he makes it to the final 2/3, 'cuz basically he just backstabbed 5 potential jury members before they even merge.

Which brings us to...Merge next week!  Sandra 100% will flip to the heroes' side. Outnumbered again and with a huge target on his back, I can't wait to see what trick Russell is gonna pull this time. But it shouldn't be too difficult for him to turn the table because they now have 2 immunity idols and heroes have none.

A bit sad to see Courtney go. She is cute.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 16, 2010)

Ugh.....Russell....I really just don't want to watch that little troll on my screen anymore. He keeps taking out everyone I like and JT is all I have left. This season sucks.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 16, 2010)

Courtney was my favorite..and Sandra. T_T

I hate all of the heroes.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2010)

Morwain said:


> Ugh.....Russell....I really just don't want to watch that little troll on my screen anymore. He keeps taking out everyone I like and JT is all I have left. This season sucks.



Haha, there is a pretty good chance he is going home next week. 

But I doubt it. 



This season is now definitely among my top 3, along with last season and season 2: Australian Outback. 

Big move after big move after big move. And Parvati's move is undeniably one of the greatest in all 20 seasons. But I think Amanda really gave it away big time with her bad acting and her "my head hurts". xD Though that doesn't take away from the fact that it's a very bold move on Parvati's part.

If Russell still wants to win the title, he needs to get rid of Parvati the first chance he gets. He doesn't stand a chance against her in the final tribal council. Not just because he has stepped on a lot of people's toes, but also for the fact that Parvati can now make a strong case for herself. She is not Natalie. Russell can't use the argument that she is riding his coattails to the end anymore.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Apr 23, 2010)

If there is anywhere to bet money that Russell won't win the game it be a good time to make the bet lol. I can see now how he'd be a master at making it to the end, but it doesn't matter because he keeps making the jury bitter through these methods. I understand what he's doing and I would vote for him if I was on the jury because his strategic game is very good. I would say Parvati would not be there if Russell wasn't there. They were gunning for her day 1, and she knew it.

But Russell is terrible socially by being such a liar. So I don't see him having a chance at winning the game with this strategy. Coach will make a seed at Ponderosa that will make the rest of them hate Russell even more lol..


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG, yay, a survivor thread! :WOW

Anyway, the only people I like that are left are Sandra and Russell.

The rest of them can go fuck themselves.

(I miss Coach and Rob. )


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2010)

A catfight to get the immunity idol's clue.  

I am not sure if it even counts as one though, because they both seem pretty, um, polite about it. Wonder if they had cut out some scenes. Hmm...

Maybe not. Maybe they're just nice girls who had never been in a fight before. Or maybe they're pretending to be ones in front of the camera. 

And lol, Colby looked pretty pissed off. "Cut it out, you two. I am watching Treasure Island here. Damn it."  I couldn't believe Amanda really gave the clue back to Danielle. She looked as if she was almost crying when Colby didn't back her up. +1 dumb point for both of them. If I was Amanda, I would read the clue and commit it to my memory before giving it back. What are you gonna do, Danielle? Cut my head open? 

Next week's episode looks interesting. Looking forward to it.

P.S.: What the heck did Courtney smoke before going to the tribal council?


----------

